# State of CT Invitation to Bid



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

...for your information, courtesy of thelawnguy

"DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Aug 28, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: SBE023-A-02-0102-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Aug 28, 2002

Snow Plowing / Removal Services for 7 CT DMV Branch Offices as follows: Enfield, Hamden, Norwalk, Old Saybrook, Bridgeport (2 locations) & Willimantic
Mandatory Meeting and Site Inspection on 16 August 2002 at 10:00 am Eastern Time

CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860) 713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID MEETING and SITE INSPECTION on 16 August 2002 at 10:00 am Eastern Time ***
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION: Bidders are to attend the facilities they are interested in servicing on August 16, 10:00 AM
For further information pertaining to meeting locations and Agency contacts, see proposal schedule information.
** Locations 1 & 2 will be reviewed as a group beginning at the 1825 Main Street Branch location.

AGENCY NAME: 
CT Department of Motor Vehicles, Rowland State Government Center, 55 W. Main Street, Waterbury, CT. 06702

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through October31, 2004

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: See Special Provision for Set-Aside Bids, SP-28 documents enclosed.
This bid utilizes a provision to designate services to DAS Certified Small Businesses. In the event that bids or requirements are not satisfied, Non Set-aside bids will be considered.

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow Plowing / Removal Services for 7 CT DMV Branch Offices as follows: Enfield, Hamden, Norwalk, Old Saybrook, Bridgeport (2 locations) & Willimantic

This bid is intended to fulfill Snow Plowing / Removal Services for 7 CT DMV locations throughout the State.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0102.pdf

This e-mail provided as a service of DAS Procurement Services.

Visit the DAS Procurement Services Web Page often at:
http://www.das.state.ct.us/Busopp.asp "


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I notice there were no comments since my last RFP posting. If you feel posting this info is a waste of my time and Plowsite bandwidth please speak up.

The following is a re-bid. Apparently the present contractor couldnt handle last years abundance of snow (sarcastic tone inserted here):

Snow Removal Services - DPS: Tolland & Meriden
Mandatory Meeting and Site Inspection Contacts and Locations (see bid proposal)

THE PURPOSE FOR THIS ADDENDUM #1 IS FOR ITEM #1 - TROOP C, 1320 TOLLAND STREET, TOLLAND, CT. *SERVICES ARE TO BE PERFORMED ON-CALL BASIS AS REQUIRED*

CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Jim Gotta, 
(860)713-5074, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID MEETING and SITE INSPECTION call Agency Contact's listed below
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION: 
For Tolland Location Contact: Gene Yermakov @ (860) 896-3200
For Meriden Location Contact: Phil Groski @ (203) 238-6540

AGENCY NAME: 
DPS/ Div. of State Police
P.O. Box 2794
Middletown, CT 06457-9294
for Various Locations

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
>From Date of Award Through April 30 2001

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: 
Litchfield & Preston Ave. , Meriden locations on CA#990-A-14-0502-C

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow Removal Services - DPS: Tolland & Meriden

This is a re-bid for snow removal for DPS/Div. of State Police for Troop C Tolland and Mulchay Complex,
Colony Street, Meriden

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0253.pdf

This e-mail provided as a service of DAS Procurement Services.

Visit the DAS Procurement Services Web Page often at:
http://www.das.state.ct.us/Busopp.asp


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks you Bill
I may see if the Willimantic location will fit into my route.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Sep 09, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: 023-A-02-0104-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Sep 09, 2002

Snow Removal Services for the CT Department of Mental Retardation, Various North Central Locations.

Mandatory Meeting and Site Inspection on 28 & 29 August 2002 at 10:00 am Eastern Time
CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860)713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID MEETING and SITE INSPECTION on 28 & 29 August 2002 at 10:00 am Eastern Time ***
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION:

AGENCY NAME: 
CT Department of Mental Retardation, 270 Farmington Ave. Farmington, CT 06032-1933

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through April 30, 2005

SPE SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: Site inspection for Group 1 facilities will take place on 8/28/02 beginning at the Great Pond Road facility at 10:00 AM. Site inspections for Group 2 facilities will take place on 8/29/02 beginning at the Tunnel Road facility at 10:00 AM. For all facility addresses and groupings, see proposal schedules within the bid package.

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow Removal Services for the CT Department of Mental Retardation, Various North Central Locations.

This Bid is intended to fulfill CT DMR requirements for snowplowing services at various North Central facilities for a period of 3 Winter seasons.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0104.pdf


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Sep 04, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: 023-A-02-0105-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Sep 04, 2002

Snow removal Services for Bradley International Airport, Windsor Locks, CT

CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860) 713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

AGENCY NAME: 
CT Department of Transportation, 2800 Berlin Turnpike, Newington, CT 06131

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through April 30, 2003

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: 
A mandatory site meeting will commence following the award of the successful bidder.

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow removal Services for Bradley International Airport, Windsor Locks, CT

This bid is intended to fulfill the requirements of snow plowing services at the Bradley International Airport, Windsor Locks, CT.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0105.pdf


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Sep 10, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: SBE023-A-02-0106-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Sep 10, 2002

Snow Removal Services for the CT Division of Special Revenue, 555 Russell Rd., Newington, CT 06111
Mandatory Site Inspection on 29 August 2002 at 9:00 am Eastern Time

CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860)713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID SITE INSPECTION on 29 August 2002 at 9:00 am Eastern Time ***
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION: 
CT Division of Special Revenue, 555 Russell Road, Newington, CT 06111. Contact Rita Phillips @ (860) 594-0582.

AGENCY NAME: 
CT Department of Special Revenue, 555 Russell Road, Newington, CT 06111

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through April 30, 2004

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: See important bid requirements titled "Ted's Way" within the bid package.

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow Removal Services for the CT Division of Special Revenue, 555 Russell Rd., Newington, CT 06111

This bid is intended to fulfill the Department of Special Revenue's requirements for snow removal for a period of 2 years. See Special Bid Provisions within the bid package.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0106.pdf


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Where do you find these invitations? I live in Illinois and I wonder if there are certain places they post bid request.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

http://www.purchase.state.il.us/ipb/IPBHomeP.nsf/HomePage?OpenFrameset


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Oct 01, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: 023-A-02-0108-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Oct 01, 2002

Snow Removal Services for the Department of Public Safety.

Mandatory Meeting and Site Inspection on 12 September 2002 at See below Eastern Time

CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860) 713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID MEETING and SITE INSPECTION on 12 September 2002 at See below Eastern Time ***
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION: 
DPS Mulcahy Complex, Meriden - 9/12/2002 at 10:00 AM, Contact: Bruce Bellucci 203-238-6088
DPS Training Academy, Meriden - 9/12/2002 at 11:00 AM, Contact: John Papandrea 203-238-6500
State Police Troop C, Tolland - 9/12/2002 at 10:00 AM, Contact: Yevgeny Yermakov 860-896-3248
State Police Troop L, Litchfield - 9-12/2002 at 9:00 AM, Contact: Ambrose Healy 860-567-6852

AGENCY NAME: 
DPS / Division of State Police, P.O. Box 2794, Middletown, CT 06457-9294.

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through April 30, 2004

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: 
Bidders are required to attend the pre-bid meetings held at the facilities they are interested in.

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow Removal Services for the Department of Public Safety.

This bid is intended to fulfill the Department of Public Safety's requirements for snow removal services at facilities located in Meriden, Litchfield and Tolland.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0108.pdf


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We got Bradley.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Congrats Jonh!

I won't ask you for specific details as I am sure as a businessman you are happy with the numbers. 

How was the process dealing with the state? I have never bid for them but was thinking about it on a smaller scale for some property out in Western CT.

I don't know who was on Bradley before but I do know that they have had problems keeping the airport open in light (IMO) snows. I know you will do much better.

What are you planning to have on the site?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Lots of equipment.... lots of LARGE pushers and one 36 ft. power angle blade, amongst other things....

Lots of paper dealing with the state.... but not unusual and not unexpected.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Congratulations, John. That has to be quite an undertaking. Any details (in general terms of equipment needs, amount of pavement to clear, budgets, etc.) that you would share with us about a job of that magnitude would be interesting. I'm not trying to get you to disclose any trade secrets, but most of us cannot fathom a job of that size.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

It's considerably smaller than the Olympics.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

will that include the whole new terminal they are building?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*John....*

Congrats, like I said earlier, I'll be home in a few weeks, so if your up that way, please drop me aline. I would love to discuss this specific job with you. As you know, the airfield is our main concern when doing snow removal on base, and it can't be much different.

I know some of our aircraft require bare pavement where as some like the C-130 can land on dirt, gravel, ice, etc.

Do you guys plan on using any brooms or air blasts? Was the Snow in house before you, or another contractor?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Congratulations John!!!

Here's another for the pickup-truck pusher crowd:

DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Oct 07, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: 023-A-02-0109-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Oct 07, 2002

Snow removal services for the Department of Public Works as Facility managed by Servus Management Corp.

Mandatory Meeting and Site Inspection on 20 September 2002 at 10:00 am Eastern Time
CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860)713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID MEETING and SITE INSPECTION on 20 September 2002 at 10:00 am Eastern Time ***
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION: 
315 Buckingham Street Garage, Hartford, CT 06106 at 10:00 AM. Contact Amanda Morrill 860-418-8792.

AGENCY NAME: 
CT Department of Public Works, 165 Capitol Ave, Hartford, CT 06106. As Managed by Servus Management Corp.

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through April 30, 2004.

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: 
This contract and requirements will be subject to oversight as provided by Servus Management Corp.

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow removal services for the Department of Public Works as Facility managed by Servus Management Corp.

This bid is intended to fulfill the CT Department of Public Works requirements for snow removal at various State of CT parking lot areas and the park setting located at the corner of Washington and Buckingham Street.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0109.pdf


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Oct 01, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: SBE023-A-02-0110-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Oct 01, 2002

Snow Plowing and Sand Removal Services for the CT Department of Mental Retardation, Various North Western Regional Facilities.

Mandatory Meeting and Site Inspection on 18 September 2002 at 9:00 am Eastern Time
CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860)713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID MEETING and SITE INSPECTION on 18 September 2002 at 9:00 am Eastern Time ***
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION: 
Facility inspections for group one facilities will take place on September 18, 2002 at 9:00 AM beginning at the 25 Creamery Road, Cheshire facility. Group two facilities will be held on September 19, 2002 at 9:00 beginning at the 195 Alvord Park, Torrington facility.

AGENCY NAME: 
CT Department of Mental Retardation

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through April 30, 2004

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: This bid utilizes a provision that allows DAS Certified set-aside participants to receive preferable consideration for contract award. If requirements cannot be fulfilled , alternative bids may be considered.

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow Plowing and Sand Removal Services for the CT Department of Mental Retardation, Various North Western Regional Facilities.

This bid is intended to fulfill the Snow and Sand Removal Services for various DMR North-Western Region facilities for the period of two years.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0110.pdf


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

DAS has Posted a new or revised Bid which will close on Oct 10, 2002

Commodity Class 0401

BID/RFP NUMBER: 023-A-02-0111-C
BID/RFP Closing Date: Oct 10, 2002

Snow Removal Services for the CT Department of Public Works.

Mandatory Meeting and Site Inspection on 27 September 2002 at 9:00 am Eastern Time
CONTRACT SPECIALIST INFORMATION: Paul Greco, 
(860)713-5189, E-mail Address: [email protected]

*** MANDATORY PRE-BID MEETING and SITE INSPECTION on 27 September 2002 at 9:00 am Eastern Time ***
NOTE: Late Arrivals (15 minutes or more) will not be given credit for attendance nor allowed to participate in the bid process.

PRE-BID MEETING LOCATION: 
Both meetings to take place on September 27, 2002 at 9:00 AM. 
Hartford Location contact is Kieth Palmer of OR&L at 860-566-7217.
Waterbury Location contact is Penny McCorison of Fusco Management at 203-756-5553.

AGENCY NAME: 
CT Department of Public Works, 165 Capitol Avenue, Hartford, CT 06106.

TERM OF CONTRACT / DELIVERY DATE REQ'D: 
November 1, 2002 through April 30, 2004

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: 
The locations requiring services are facility managed by DPW contracted Agents. All agent billing and contact information is enclosed

BID CLASS/SUB-CLASS & DESCRIPTION: 
0401-002 - Snow Removal Services for the CT Department of Public Works.

This bid is intended to fulfill the Agency's requirements for snow removal services for the period of two years. All billing and service coordinating will be done so through the DPW Facility Managing Agent.

You may review the entire bid at: http://www.das.state.ct.us/rfpdoc/023_0111.pdf


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The following bid notice was posted on: Oct 04, 2002
by "Fairfield, Town of" and Closes on Oct 24, 2002

for Commodity Class Code: 0401

Bid #200-337 Snow Removal for Fairfield Board of Education Specifications can be downloaded from our web site. www.fairfieldct.org--Purchasing--- Invitations to Bid--- Bid #2003-37

CONTACT: Rebecca A. O'Connell
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Phone: (203) 256-3060
Fax: (203) 256-3080
Web Site: http://www.fairfieldct.org


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Some more info on the Fairfield bid.

I talked to my brother who is a teacher at Fairfield High School. He told me that last winter during the one plowable event they had in the town that the service was horrible. This was at all 4 schools. I will not mention the name of the contractor on the site but I will say that after getting no response from him they called in another contractor and fired the one they had. The contractor they called in sent a lot of equipment right over and cleaned up the mess. 

Now I do not know if that new contractor then got the job or not. 

On the plowing note I do not know the other schools, (I think there are 7-8 total) but IMO the high school would be a pain to plow. Lots of interconnecting parking lots without a lot of room to pile snow. The good side though is that they often get a lot less snow then I do only 30 miles north. What they do need is a lot of ice control. I guess this is a good way to make some cash if you bid the job right. Bid low plowing and make money spreading.

Just a little history. Too far away for me to bid.


----------

